# My electrovibe build



## pi.cast (Nov 14, 2021)

After seeing so many great builds here on the forum, I had to try to build an electrovibe myself.
Overall it took me a long time to source all the components, solder the pcb, and then come up with an enclosure.

I'm sick and tired of painting raw aluminum enclosures, so I've purchased a laser engraver, to do graphics on factory powder-coated enclosures.
It took me some time to understand all the settings, but eventually the first result didn't come out too bad.

















Overall I'm really happy with the pedal. It took some fiddling to properly tune gain and bias, but eventually, by referencing a digital model in my kemper I got it done.
It sounds pretty rad. The only detail I'm not super keen on is that you can hear the circuit oscillating through the amp even with no guitar signal, but the digital model in the kemper does that as well, so I guess it is normal.

I'd like to thank all the forum members that answered my questions, in a lot of different threads, and In particular @Big Monk who opened a great thread on electro vibe modifications.

My circuit is stock for the time being, apart from the unity gain mod as per r.g. keen specs.

Cosmetically, it looks too black, so I’ve ordered different chicken head knobs to try on.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks great!

I’m actually going to sell mine soon and replace it with the ElectroVibe Mini. I really love this circuit.


----------



## pi.cast (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks!
Are you switching to the mini just for the smaller footprint?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 15, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> Thanks!
> Are you switching to the mini just for the smaller footprint?



That and I have not gotten much use out of the switchable speeds.


----------



## andare (Nov 15, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> After seeing so many great builds here on the forum, I had to try to build an electrovibe myself.
> Overall it took me a long time to source all the components, solder the pcb, and then come up with an enclosure.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of painting raw aluminum enclosures, so I've purchased a laser engraver, to do graphics on factory powder-coated enclosures.
> ...


Good job! How did you connect the breakout boards to the main PCB?


----------



## giovanni (Nov 15, 2021)

Very cool build. I will gain access to a laser engraver in January. How do you align the enclosure to the engraving area? Trial and error?


----------



## pi.cast (Nov 16, 2021)

andare said:


> Good job! How did you connect the breakout boards to the main PCB?


I used some solid core wire. It’s a little bit annoying because you have to solder the leads on the main pcb then position everything in the drilled enclosure to be used as a template and then solder the leads on the breakout board.

The end results is very clean and solid though



giovanni said:


> Very cool build. I will gain access to a laser engraver in January. How do you align the enclosure to the engraving area? Trial and error?



That’s a very good question and one I couldn’t find answers for when I started.

In my opinion it is essential to have your engraver screwed down to a base (I used a melamine board).

Then I’ve found a method that works quite well:

You tape a sheet of thin cardboard to the base.

With the laser you cut the exact external perimeter (that has to be incorporated into your design) of the enclosure in the cardboard.

You remove the cutout and then you position the enclosure in the base. If sizing is correct it will lock in perfectly in your cut.

Finally, you readjust the laser height/focus and then you engrave the rest of the design.

I’ll probably build a jig in the future, but for the time being this method does the trick for me.


----------



## Kroars (Dec 2, 2021)

pi.cast said:


> After seeing so many great builds here on the forum, I had to try to build an electrovibe myself.
> Overall it took me a long time to source all the components, solder the pcb, and then come up with an enclosure.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of painting raw aluminum enclosures, so I've purchased a laser engraver, to do graphics on factory powder-coated enclosures.
> ...


Looks amazing inside and out!! I’ve got to ask, what laser engraver did you purchase? Im currently scouring the internet for one and having not a ton of luck finding information on what that would suit my needs.  Based on the outcome of your job I’d love to know which model did that!!


----------



## Gordo (Dec 2, 2021)

Does NOT get any cleaner than that.


----------



## Barry (Dec 2, 2021)

Sassy!


----------



## pi.cast (Dec 3, 2021)

Kroars said:


> Looks amazing inside and out!! I’ve got to ask, what laser engraver did you purchase? Im currently scouring the internet for one and having not a ton of luck finding information on what that would suit my needs.  Based on the outcome of your job I’d love to know which model did that!!



Thanks! I used a Neje Master 2S. I think it's the cheapest yet decent engraver you can buy right now.
I would say though that, as with many things, it's more about getting your technique right  than the machinery.

Although my engrave looks okay-ish is very far from perfect. There are a million of details to learn about the settings and the design itself that I'm still trying to master.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 3, 2021)

Yay more laser using folk! I also have a Neje Master 2. If you use Lightburn there is a “Frame” button that will do an outline for you without burning to line up your etch…it’s pretty simple but your method obviously
works!


----------



## pi.cast (Dec 3, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yay more laser using folk! I also have a Neje Master 2. If you use Lightburn there is a “Frame” button that will do an outline for you without burning to line up your etch…it’s pretty simple but your method obviously
> works!



I also use lightburn and the framing option. However, in my opinion, it only gets you in the "ballpark".
If you want perfect alignment and centering, you need additional work.


----------



## Wizardofwoz66 (Dec 3, 2021)

This is super clean! I typically do waterslide for the graphics, but this looks nice enough that I might have to go this route.

As a side note - what lamp did you use for this? The build doc isn't up yet, it's the only part I'm still missing to complete this lol


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 3, 2021)

Wizardofwoz66 said:


> As a side note - what lamp did you use for this? The build doc isn't up yet, it's the only part I'm still missing to complete this lol


Most people have been using a 7371. Small bear is sold out, but mouser has them


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible job!


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 12, 2022)

Great work! I've come across this because I am researching the electrovibe. Do those chicken head knobs on the Intensity & Speed 1 and Volume & Speed clear each other?

Also is it possible to use header pins to attach the breakout boards to the main board?


----------

